# Destin Albies



## FishingPA (Nov 2, 2012)

Had a chance to fish with Capt. Jason Stacy with Shallow Water Expeditions out of Destin/Panama City Beach while on vacation this week. Started out of the morning chasing fish around schools of blood minnows. There were false albacore, Spanish mackerel and sharks feeding on the minnows. I was able to hook a good albie and fought it for about 10 minutes. I was finally able to get it close and the after a swirl in the water, we saw blood and the line went limp. I proceeded to reel in what was left of a ~20lb albie. See pic below. 

The action died down pretty quick so we moved and found schools of smaller albies about 2 miles off the beach. I ended up having about 20+ takes and hooked up with 15. I had several break off and one broke the hook. I landed 11 total ranging from 4-8lbs. These albies are strong and can take you into the backing in no time. I was able to catch about 6 on my 8wt NRX which worked great.

All in all, it was a great trip which was my anniversary gift from my wife. Looks like I am making a trip to the purse store this weekend to return the favor.


----------



## FishingPA (Nov 2, 2012)

A whole albie. :spineyes:


----------



## blaminack (Oct 17, 2010)

I was out there on Thursday. The blood minnows were THICK. I was fishing with Capt Daniel Snapp with Grassy Flats Charters. We skipped the Albies and was looking for Tarpon. We saw a lot but no shots. The clouds rolled over and we decided to go looking else where, but by then the Albie bite had wound down some. Daniel got on one on the fly.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice. Those albies are a ton of fun. Wish we had a more reliable population here in Texas to target.


----------



## FishingPA (Nov 2, 2012)

blaminack said:


> I was out there on Thursday. The blood minnows were THICK. I was fishing with Capt Daniel Snapp with Grassy Flats Charters. We skipped the Albies and was looking for Tarpon. We saw a lot but no shots. The clouds rolled over and we decided to go looking else where, but by then the Albie bite had wound down some. Daniel got on one on the fly.


I was out there on Tuesday and they were thick. Only saw one tarpon but no shot. Fished from 7am till about 2pm. The albies were scattered and seemed to disappear before we got close. Funny thing was when I hooked up with one, it seemed that they would hang around for a bit. If I didn't hook up, they would scatter quickly.


----------



## FishingPA (Nov 2, 2012)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Nice. Those albies are a ton of fun. Wish we had a more reliable population here in Texas to target.


Do they hang around here in Texas any time of year? I have searched the web and there are only a few sites where I can see anyone mentioning catching them in this area.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

FishingPA said:


> Do they hang around here in Texas any time of year? I have searched the web and there are only a few sites where I can see anyone mentioning catching them in this area.


I hear of them being caught occasionally but they're way offshore and very sporadic. Nothing like over in Gulf Shores or Destin.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

The albies were thick last week with the same type of behavior... you keep one hooked and they stick around. Pretty cool.

Texas has a good and growing Tarpon population with some year round juveniles in the bay systems. Jetties can be covered in them this time of the year.


----------



## FishingPA (Nov 2, 2012)

*Destin Albies part 2*

Here is a video Saltwater Expeditions made of the blood minnows and the albies which is what we saw the day we went out.


----------

